# VK | Guess where 2.0



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/18)

So we gave you a sneak peek last week, now we are giving you another one  

Different location to the one last week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

Gauteng!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Gauteng!



Actually..nope


----------



## Stosta (5/2/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Actually..nope


Dammit! And I was such an ass about it too! 

Is Cape Town finally getting a shop?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Dammit! And I was such an ass about it too!
> 
> Is Cape Town finally getting a shop?!



Nope


----------



## Gadgetboy (5/2/18)

Bloem?


----------



## zadiac (5/2/18)

Vaal Triangle?


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Dammit! And I was such an ass about it too!
> 
> Is Cape Town finally getting a shop?!



A New Vape Shop in the cape right now isnt a good idea.
Open a hydration spa

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 122497



Does she work at the shop @Stroodlepuff? If she does I need to stop there on my way to JHB next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Does she work at the shop @Stroodlepuff? If she does I need to stop there on my way to JHB next!


I think I Need to relocate

Resistance is futile


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/18)




----------

